# miscarriage tests



## confused123 (Aug 17, 2010)

hi 

any one any ideas what tests you can get done on the nhs after your 3rd miscarriage, went to my own doctor but he seems to think because it is ivf it might not count, angry about that

thanks


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*confused* I am being refered after having my 2nd miscarriage, but third loss (see my signature) and have yet to find out what I will be tested for but just wanted to say how disgusted I am that your GP thinks as it was IVF 'it won't count'  you have suffered a loss, regardless whether it was natural or from TX. You kick up a fuss if they don't count that as a loss. I am so sorry for your losses


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi confuesed

the tests u need are
Antiphospholopin- 1 yellow bottle bottle
Anticardolipin-1 yellow blood bottle
Thrombophilia Screen -4 blue and one puple bottle

i have had 1 miscarriage and insistered on these, got them down lst week. terrible to have to go through 3, if they the bloods can be done after1, hopin they come back in the next few weeks ok.

good luck xx
there is a chromosone test that can be done on both you and other half i didnt do this yet.


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

P.S get your thyroid done 2 x


----------



## KandK (Nov 17, 2011)

Have you had a hysteroscopy? it should be the first thing they offer you.  Good luck and so sorry for your losses.


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

No i havent had a hysteroscopy done, What does this entail, does it look at the lining of the utetus??


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

How awful that your GP said that.    If anything it should count even MORE than if they had been natural pregnancies, as during IVF the best possible embryos are selected. Why on earth would it not count?!! Ugh, it astounds me sometimes how some GPs have no common sense whatsoever!


I had the Level 1 recurrent miscarriage tests after two BFNs as my GP classed them as "technically miscarriages" (I had failed to carry fertilised embryos) so the fact that your GP has said that makes me furious!


Good luck, and I'm so sorry you've had to go through such an awful experience.


----------



## KandK (Nov 17, 2011)

mmcm said:


> No i havent had a hysteroscopy done, What does this entail, does it look at the lining of the utetus??


it's a fairly quick and simple procedure usually done in the office - I think you can't eat for around 5 hours beforehand as it is under light sedation. They pop a camera up there and look for any pathology and get a good view of your uterus. It is well worth it and many drs argue it should be done before ivf is started as it can save a lot of money and grief in the long run.


----------



## cassie d (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi Confused, 
Didnt want to read and run and am deeply sorry for your losses. I found this article in the Irish Times titled I was a mummy but my babies weren't with me, well worth a read. I would suggest if  all tests come back normal you should get a NK cell assay done. Goggle Irish Times and enter the name of article in search box.
x


----------



## confused123 (Aug 17, 2010)

have appointment on monday so thanks for all your advice, have made a list


----------

